# Lycosa spp.



## brachy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi

Lycosa signoriensis


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2006)

i want one !!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


awsome wolfspider :worship:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 5, 2006)

Steven said:


> i want one !!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> 
> awsome wolfspider :worship:


Hi there,

i second that!

Looks very attractive...

Sure it´s a L. singoriensis, though? Looks rather standard sized....

Perhaps a subadult specimen?

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## jimmysp4des (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome spider, where can I get one?


----------



## brachy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi

I think she is sub/adult. In Slovakia live a lot of. You can found lot of in this seazon.  You must to found good locality.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2006)

brachy said:


> Hi
> I think she is sub/adult. In Slovakia live a lot of. You can found lot of in this seazon.  You must to found good locality.


Do you know if they are protected in Slovakia ?
Would love to get me some slings once


----------



## brachy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Yes I know :8o :8o


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2006)

brachy said:


> Hi Yes I know :8o :8o


try to breed them and put some slings back in nature


----------



## brachy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi

It is the good ide I tink about it but its realization is hard. I must found  male and they are sleep  in winter. The babyes have born in spring. When my babyes will born earlyer they will  dead because  they  lifeperiod is bad.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Oct 5, 2006)

Just keep them untill next spring


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 5, 2006)

awesome spider indeed!


----------



## Sof (Oct 6, 2006)

That is one wicked looking lycosa, post more pics please!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh wow, how big is that spider?
We get tons of Lycosids in our garden but theyre all tiny-this one of yours looks HUGE!


----------



## truhlik (Oct 8, 2006)

I found this one today. It´s not so big, about 4cm lengspan, but it´s pretty agresive! And really beautiful


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG !!!  

i REALLY love this spec. :drool: :drool: :drool: 
man,... the white colors and stripes makes them absolutly beautifull

you Slovakian guys are really lucky to have these crawling around 


hopefully once you'll find males and 
BREED THESE !!!!


----------



## brachy (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

Hehe. Thanks . My planes tu future are: I will have babyes once will be 100eur/pc ;P


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic, and absolutely T like!


----------



## truhlik (Oct 9, 2006)

you´re right! it´s very similar to pokies on ventral.

it´s pity that males can be found only in summer  than they die, so any chance to find...maybe next year


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 12, 2006)

these are fabtastic! they look like they are all fuzzy for cold weather! hah! awesome markings! quite the striking threat pose these little things have! does anyone know the max size of these?


----------



## RodG (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gotta Love Those Wolf Spiders!!!*

Some wonderful photos of a really neat wolf spider!!! I have 0.2.2 Hogna carolinensis and I just love to watch them in their enclosures. My largest female (3.5 inches/8.89 cm)produced an egg sac two days ago and I can't wati to see all those little spiderlings come out  Keep up the fantastic photos and good luck with breeding them!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 13, 2006)

RodG said:


> I have 0.2.2 Hogna carolinensis !



May sem a dumb question but whats the significance of the 0.2.2?


----------



## Glen Southern (Oct 13, 2006)

0.2.2  =  he has 0 Males, 2 females and 2 unsexed. Its the accepted way of reporting what sex your inverts are. Its not dumb, everone asks it once.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for that Glen. I have no idea what sex my G rosea is, its just a baby yet but I'm hoping its a female as they live a lot longer!


----------



## spinnekop (Oct 18, 2006)

brachy said:


> Hi
> 
> Hehe. Thanks . My planes tu future are: I will have babyes once will be 100eur/pc ;P


Brachy, I hope you mean it :razz: 'cause they are almost never offered on any fair in Europe (which is strange since they are not rare at all). As already said, they live in colonies and you just have to find the right area. Point is, I don't think anybody will ever pay that much for babies where the chance of early dead is very high but I will for adult specimen. :} 

There are several subspecies in the region around the black sea and former Sovjet countries and I have to admit 'truhlik' and 'brachy', the specimen you show are the most beautifull I've ever seen.
I hope you will be able to obtain more of them.....


----------



## truhlik (Oct 19, 2006)

spinnekop said:


> Brachy, I hope you mean it :razz: 'cause they are almost never offered on any fair in Europe (which is strange since they are not rare at all). As already said, they live in colonies and you just have to find the right area. Point is, I don't think anybody will ever pay that much for babies where the chance of early dead is very high but I will for adult specimen. :}
> 
> There are several subspecies in the region around the black sea and former Sovjet countries and I have to admit 'truhlik' and 'brachy', the specimen you show are the most beautifull I've ever seen.
> I hope you will be able to obtain more of them.....



Thanks it is really nice species but I have one problem with it. In nature they "hybernate" all the winter. And I don´t know which temperature is ideal to hybernate. So i have to trying but i´m afraid of dieing it. Any idea how to do it?


----------



## Steven Gielis (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the temperature in the frigidaire is good. That's between 5 and 10 degrees Celcius. Buth the spider will need acclimatization to the temperature.


----------



## spinnekop (Oct 23, 2006)

Steven Gielis said:


> I think the temperature in the frigidaire is good. That's between 5 and 10 degrees Celcius. Buth the spider will need acclimatization to the temperature.


Yep. That's also my guess. I suppose they hybernate rather deep underground where it probably is a more stable 5 to 10 degrees. But I think not the level of "low" temperature is what might kill a spider but the speed of the temperature fluctuation. I think they might survive a slow steady drop to even below 5 degrees but not an immediate change of 20 to 5 degrees (or vise versa). They will go in shock then and die.
Truhlik, do you have a cellar? This might be the most ideal place to keep them during winter (provided ofcourse it's not freezing inside) because temperatures fluctuate only very little in cellars.


----------



## truhlik (Oct 24, 2006)

spinnekop said:


> Yep. That's also my guess. I suppose they hybernate rather deep underground where it probably is a more stable 5 to 10 degrees. But I think not the level of "low" temperature is what might kill a spider but the speed of the temperature fluctuation. I think they might survive a slow steady drop to even below 5 degrees but not an immediate change of 20 to 5 degrees (or vise versa). They will go in shock then and die.
> Truhlik, do you have a cellar? This might be the most ideal place to keep them during winter (provided ofcourse it's not freezing inside) because temperatures fluctuate only very little in cellars.





Yes, I have a cellar, I was there today for mark of the temperature and there was 9°C, so I think it should be good there. But there are mouses, so I have to get it on some safe place somewhere over the ground. Right now I have it still in the window, so I belive it will not go in shock. I have one more question - how long it should be in cold? To march or longer?


----------



## spinnekop (Oct 27, 2006)

truhlik said:


> I have one more question - how long it should be in cold? To march or longer?


I have no idea about the climate in your country but I guess not before start of april. If there's still a change of freezing at night, then don't get it out.
At least that's my guess.


----------

